# Jet 6" joiner



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

I have the same model. It has performed flawlessly for almost 20 years.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I have the same model. It has performed flawlessly for almost 20 years.
> 
> - fivecodys


Ditto. I bought mine locally back in around 2000 and brought the two boxes home in my 1985 Mazda Rx7 GSL-SE. I managed to assemble it by myself too. Just a matter of assembling it on its side and then lifting it up.

Great little jointer.


----------



## Jacksdad (Mar 28, 2017)

I have the same model, my only complaint is I can't take a fine cut, I'd like to take a 1/16" or lighter but It won't allow me to


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I have the same model, my only complaint is I can t take a fine cut, I d like to take a 1/16" or lighter but It won t allow me to
> 
> - Jacksdad


It sounds like something's not set up right (see below). I use a Oneway Multi-gauge to set the offset of the in feed to the out feed (the blades are level with the out feed of course), and keep it set most of the time to 1/64" (0.016). If I have irregular boards that require a lot of material to be removed I'll crank it up to 1/16", but almost never higher.

Here's something to check. There's a round knob about the size of a marble on the back on in feed side. Pull it and see if you can turn the handle to raise the in feed bed higher for a shallower cut. You might have to lower it first if the bed has the pin frozen. It engages automatically when you go down towards 1/8" and you have to pull it outwards to get back.


----------



## ScottStewart (Jul 24, 2012)

I had one of these that I never could get the tables coplanar. Was unable ever get it dialed in and eventually sold it in frustration.


----------



## pixeltim (Dec 6, 2015)

I have the 6CSDX that I bought used a few months ago. I found it quite easy to get into alignment and it cuts beautifully for me.


----------

